# Passt in mein Be Quiet Silent Base 800 eine Corsair Hydro Series H115i



## Suchtlappen24 (20. Februar 2017)

Hallo PC-Games-Hardware Community

Ich habe eine Frage und zwar möchte ich in mein Gehäuse (siehe oben) eine Wakü (siehe oben) einbauen ich habe aber bedenken ob das passt vor allem da oben hinten ja noch ein weiterer Lüfter installiert ist.
Muss ich dann diesen Lüfter ausbauen?
Ich wollte nun Fragen ob jemand mir sagen kann ob das passt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2017)

Du hast im allgemeinem vom Deckel bis Mainboard ~38mm Platz. Der Radiator der H115i liegt bei ~27mm. Du musst dann die Lüfter in den Deckel setzten und den Radiator unter den Deckel, dann geht das.
Mit der H100i v2 hättest du deutlich weniger Platzprobleme.

Beachte generell, dass der restriktive Deckel des SB800 recht viel Kühlleistung kosten wird


----------



## Suchtlappen24 (20. Februar 2017)

Ok danke für die Antwort aber generell ging es oder, ohne das ich den Lüfter ausbauen muss?

Was würdest du mir den empfehlen die H100i v2 oder die H115i ?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2017)

Ja das geht, musst ja nur mal von Lüfter bis Deckel messen und zur Sicherheit auch vom Mainboard bis Deckel. Bin aber sehr sicher, das es ca 4cm sind (hab bei meinem Review mal 38mm notiert).
Welche Corsair du nimmst ist deine Sache. Die 115 hat minimal mehr Leistung, 240er sind aber von der Montage her freier, logischerweise.


----------



## Suchtlappen24 (20. Februar 2017)

Ok danke


----------



## Chimera (20. Februar 2017)

Suchtlappen24 schrieb:


> Ok danke für die Antwort aber generell ging es oder, ohne das ich den Lüfter ausbauen muss?


Guck mal, hier siehst du, was geht und wo es Probleme geben kann: Be Quiet! Silent Base 800 Mid-Tower Case Review | Cooling Options. Bedenke, dass Radi mit Lüfis fast 60mm dick sind, drum vor dem Kauf nachmessen, ob es mit den RAM Slots, dem RAM, den Stromsteckern, etc. keine Probleme gibt. Und bzgl. AIO: warum ne Corsair? Ist ja nicht so, dass es keine besseren gibt  Persönlich(!) würd ich mir heute so ne "Kaufen-einbauen-wegschmeissen"-AIO nicht mehr kaufen, da es gute Alternativen gibt, die eben aus hochwertigen Komponenten bestehen und vom Prinzip her sogar erweiterbar sind. Wenn ich meine Cryorig A80 mit der BQ Silent Loop 120 vergleiche, dann könnt ich mir in den Ar..h beissen, dass ich damals die Cryorig gekauft hab. Nicht nur, dass die Silent Loop nen viel besseren Kupferradiator hat (die Corsair hat wie andere AIOs nur nen Aluradiator), nö, sie kann (wenn auch innerhalb der Garantiezeit mit Garantieverlust) um Teile ergänzt werden oder man kann Schläuche austauschen oder nen anderen Radiator einsetzen ooooder (was bei den geschlossenen auch nicht geht): nach ner Zeit etwas Wasser nachfüllen 
Ne Alternative wären die Alphacool Eisbaer oder die Fractal Design Kelvin. Alle drei stammen aus dem Hause Alphacool, zusammengebaut aus guten Einzelkomponenten, aber dennoch verschieden: die Silent Loop ist auf leisen Betrieb ausgelegt, die Eisbaer auf Performance und die Kelvin ist so ein mittelding (Eisbaer und Kelvin kann man drosseln, bei der Silent Loop darf man die Pumpe nicht drosseln). Wenn man bissel mehr Geld hat, kann man auch die EKWB Predator ins Auge fassen, die ist aber deutlich teurer als alle genannten. Was man auch vor Augen haben sollt: DIY Waküs sind nicht mal so viel teurer als dieses AIO Zeugs, manche Kits sind sogar ähnlich günstig. Nur um es mal zu verdeutlichen: PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise fur PC-Spiele und Hardware -> das günstigste Custom Set mit 240er Radi ist kaum viel teurer als ne Corsair H100i (hab es bewusst auf Modelle mit 240er Radis beschränkt). Sicher, das Magicool Set ist sicher nicht das beste, aber schlechter ist sie eben auch nicht.
Dies alles sollt man sich schon auch bewusst sein. Weiss, oftmals will man gar nicht gross drüber nachdenken, sondern einfach was kaufen, einbauen und gut ist. Doch von meiner Seite kommt halt gern die Empfehlung: bissel vorausschauen ist nicht verkehrt


----------



## Suchtlappen24 (20. Februar 2017)

Hab ich auch schon überlegt das Problem bei so einer Kühlung ist nur dass falls etwas ausläuft das man dann im Arsch ist den wenn etwas Kaputt geht muss man es selber zahlen. Corsair zahlt das wenn es eindeutig an der Wasserkühlung liegt.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2017)

Man kann Lüfter aber auch in den Deckelaufsatz bauen, dann ragt der Radi nicht ins Case
Der Vollkupfer-Radi ist zwar im Blick auf die chemischen Reaktionen positiv, aber eine positive Auswirkung auf die Kühlung hat das nicht/kaum. Das haben damals etliche Tests gezeigt, also die CU und ALU Varianten der airplex angesagt waren.

Habe gerade ein erstes AiO Review gemacht und mir gefällt die Corsair (wenn man sie drosselt), mal abgesehen von den Lüftern, besser als die SL.

PS.: Von undichten AiOs hört man eigentlich nie was, außer der EKWB Predator, die hat ständig Probleme


----------



## Chimera (20. Februar 2017)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> PS.: Von undichten AiOs hört man eigentlich nie was, außer der EKWB Predator, die hat ständig Probleme



Nee, da hat ich schon andere Erfahrungen: meine erste H50 hatte ein Leck bei der Pumpe-Schlauch-Verbindung, das Loch war aber so klein, dass man es nicht sofort sah. Leider, leider wollte Corsair damals gar nix von ersetzen der HW wissen, zum Glück war aber Evga kulant und ersetzte mir die Karte problemlos. Klar, soooo gross ist der Unterschied Alu vs Kupfer nicht, dafür kann man ja nur die alten Reviews der Vollkupferkühler angucken: der Ninja Full Copper war fast doppelt so schwer wie der normale Ninja, kühlte aber kaum besser und war um einiges teurer.
Im Grunde ist es ja auch nicht nur ein Ding, sondern die Summe aller Kleinigkeiten. Was mich an den aktuellen Corsair bissel stört: das Corsair Link gibt sich sehr störrisch, mal funzt ne Version (unter Win 10) 1A, dann folgt wieder mal eine die alles vergisst, usw. Auch scheint die Software nicht alle Lüfis gleich zu mögen, die alten BlackSilent Pro PS vom Kollegen laufen nur sauber an, wenn er ne relativ hohe Startdrehzahl einstellt, sonst machen sie keinen Wank. Nachdem er das Link-Gedöhns mittlerweile deinstalliert hat und alels über die Aquaero regelt, ist er relativ happiy mit dem Teil. Wobei die Kosten halt schon nicht schlecht sind, wenn man noch den Kauf von Lüfis miteinbezieht. Er fand die originalen totalen Müll, wobei er halt eh bissel...nun ja, etepetete ist  
Mit Blick auf längere Sicht hin sind die Teiler aber eher grösser im Nachteil, denn wenn sie mal rumspackt (nach Ablauf der Garantie), dann heisst es nur noch ab in die Mülltonne. DAS sind für mich(!) aktuell halt schon Argumente, die für mich(!) gegen solche AIOs sprechen. Wie gesagt, nutze ja selber ne A80, muss aber auch sagen, dass ich diese damals auch nur kaufte, da die SL noch nicht erhältlich waren und die Eisbaer grad nicht lieferbar waren. Rein von der Leistung her bin ich auch sehr zufrieden, aber vom preislichen her war es halt schon nicht ohne (also die A80 plus noch die beiden SW3). Man muss halt auch sehen: früher hatte Corsair ja den Markt fast alleine für sich, aber heute sieht es halt schon anders aus. Auf die Software reduziert, find ich z.B. die NZXT CAM Software um Welten(!) besser, auch weil ich im Prinzip weltweit den Überblick über den laufenden PC hab, dank der coolen CAM App  Sichert, ist jetzt kein Must Have, aber ein Nice To Have ist es allemal. 
Im Grunde ist und bleibt es aber eh ne reine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Februar 2017)

Die Corsair kann man auch wunderbar per Spannung regeln. 7V = quiet Modus und der ist wirklich hervorragend (auf 12V finde ich die Aseteks alle störend). Dazu gibts immerhin 5 Jahre Garantie! Auch die Cooler Master MasterLiquid macht der SL von der Pumpe her mehr als Konkurrenz!
Aber natürlich hast du recht, gerade die Softwaregeschichten sind nicht unproblematisch und die SL hat da als recht "nüchterne" Lösung auf jeden Fall ihre Vorteile, aber auch auch ihre Eigenheiten. NZXT sollte die Tage bei mir im Postkasten sein, bin ich gespannt!

Und danke für Erfahrung mit dem Leck!


----------



## Chukku (24. Februar 2017)

Was das Silent Base 800 angeht:

Ich hab selbst das gleiche Case mit oben eingebautem Radiator.. und ich würde ehrlich gesagt eher zu einem 240er Radi mit Lüftern unten als zu einem 280er mit Lüftern oben (unter dem Deckel) raten.
(zur Erläuterung: den schmaleren 240er Radi kann man über die Langlöcher so positionieren, dass die Lüfter vor dem Mainboard hängen... vorausgesetzt die Spannungswandler-Heatsinks auf dem MB sind nicht ungewöhnlich hoch. Bei einem 280er Radiator geht das in keinem Fall, weshalb die Lüfter unter den Deckel müssten)

Wenn man die Lüfter unter den Deckel baut, bläst der vordere nur genau gegen die 5mm entfernte, geschlossene Decke. Nur der hintere Lüfter hat ein paar schmale Schlitze, durch die die Luft entweichen kann.
Ich könnte mir vorstellen (ohne es mit Sicherheit zu wissen), dass das den Vorteil der größeren Kühlfläche eines 280er Radiators wieder auffrisst und ein 240er Radi mit vernünftig platzierten Lüftern mindestens genausoviel Kühlleistung bringt.

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht einmal sicher, ob 140mm Lüfter überhaupt unter den Deckel gehen, oder ob sie seitlich nicht mit den angeschrägten Flächen kollidieren würden.
Falls du das vorhast, solltest du  es auf jeden Fall vorher mal mit einem einzelnen 140mm Lüfter versuchen!

Was den hinteren Lüfter angeht, der beim Case schon dabei ist:
Mit einem 240er Radi passt der hintere auf jeden Fall noch rein.. siehe auch hier:
SB800 4 - Google Drive
Mit einem 280er Radi wahrscheinlich nicht mehr


----------



## Chiggen88 (28. September 2019)

Wie hast du denn den 240er Radi in die Front bekommen? Hast du das untere Metall Teil was im case war weg gefräst?

Und hast du nicht selbst für den radiator oben empfohlen, die Lüfter unten anzubringen? Bei deinem build sieht das anders aus?


----------

